# looking for company who prints on plastic cups



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a company I can order plastic printed cups from approx 500 cups 16oz. 
Thanks!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello kimsie,

In What area are you looking for a service ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, click the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us so we can determine if it should be moved. Only then can you offer your services without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I recommend Huffermen.com


----------

